# jdm tail lights



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey are there any jdm tail lights for our 200sx? I mean is there a difference in the tail lights from the US to the JP one?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

AznBoiBryant said:


> Hey are there any jdm tail lights for our 200sx? I mean is there a difference in the tail lights from the US to the JP one?


No aftermarket lights for the 200....as I found out recently....just smoke em out or black em out.....(check my signature link )


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

Taillights are the same here as they were in Japan.
No aftermarket tails for us :thumbdwn: 
Your only 2 options for the tails are smoke them and hope you don't get the attention of the cops or if you have a 95-97 200sx get the tail lights and the rear finish panel off of a 98' 200sx. It looks way better!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Check out my cardomain page in my signature to see what the 98' tail conversion looks like on a teal 95'. :


AznBoiBryant said:


> Hey are there any jdm tail lights for our 200sx? I mean is there a difference in the tail lights from the US to the JP one?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

keep the bubble tail lights, they are so much better than others.


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> keep the bubble tail lights, they are so much better than others.


Yes the bubble tail lights are the better of teh bunch. I have them and made it all red. I was just wondering if there was any difference with the jdm and the usdm one but af200sx/se-r answered that one already. :thumbup:


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

anyone interested?


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

better picture


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

The stock tails look better then that garbage. Get a intake for that thing if you haven't already. They sound great on GA 200SX.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i dunno about yall, but im glad there arent aftermarket taillights for 200sx's


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

*Second that!*



NotAnotherHonda said:


> i dunno about yall, but im glad there arent aftermarket taillights for 200sx's


When I got my Sentra, I thought that the first thing I'd want to do with the tail end was get some euro/altezza/JDM type tail lights for it.... until I saw how some people did their Sentras with them. Alls I can say is YUCK. I forgot who said it on here, but one of the better descriptions of the Sentra/200SX with euro lights Was; "Just too ricey. Let the Civic goons have em". 

You may find them, spend a pretty penny on them, and then later on decide that they look terrible. Only plus side to that is, you can hock them on ebay, and some other person who will pay a fortune for them too. Maybe make a profit on it. Save your bucks, or invest under the hood. 

Although the only time I've seen euro lights on a 200SX that looked good, was when the body was modified. And I mean HEAVILY modified. Hardly looked like a 200SX. 

That's just my $0.02 anyhow. 
*Zorak Out*


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

personally, I like the original tails for the 95-97 years of the 200 ( which I have ).

Thats one of the things I dont like that they did the 98+ was those bubble lights....but its all personal opinion. Just doesnt fit the body style in my view...

And I thought some altezza's would be cool....but after see'ing other people drive around on other cars, and even the ones from wal-mart( LOL )....it just looks tachy.....not that it looks ricey, it just looks tachy.

And the ones you posted stone, look ok....but still, big o reflector for the main one, the design of that is just the same....but cool you found those...take it easy man...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Problem with aftermarket tail lights is they leak and build up condensation up in them. that and all the ricers have them.


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> Problem with aftermarket tail lights is they leak and build up condensation up in them. that and all the ricers have them.


I didn't know they had that kind of problem. Cheap seals? 

Besides why would you want to take a classy Nissan and make it look like a Honda? That's like taking a high-class model and dressing her up like a hooker. 
*Zorak Out*


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> And I thought some altezza's would be cool....but after see'ing other people drive around on other cars, and even the ones from wal-mart( LOL )....it just looks tachy.....not that it looks ricey, it just looks tachy.


Altezzas??? from WALMART??? Scary!

Only thing from Walmart that touches my baby is Mobil 1... and even then I hesitate. Could be they thin it out. 

But again, I digress; :topic:

Stone, I don't want to sound like a prick. If you got your 200SX to where those lights would look good on it, then go to it! (And the ones you showed don't look nearly as bad as some that I've seen)

*Zorak Out*


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

infazorak said:


> Stone, I don't want to sound like a prick. If you got your 200SX to where those lights would look good on it, then go to it! (And the ones you showed don't look nearly as bad as some that I've seen)
> 
> *Zorak Out*


dont worry, they are for the sentra, they dont fit on the 200sx.. im pretty sure there are no lights for the 200sx


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

No worry guys, I just posted what I find in the Internet, that's all. I don't own these lights and they do not fit my B14 (japanese version). I didn't know that the US 200SXs' rear lights are different to the sentras'. I am sorry if my pic makes your eyes in pain...!! ^_^!


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> dont worry, they are for the sentra, they dont fit on the 200sx.. im pretty sure there are no lights for the 200sx


The fact that they're for the sentra disturbs me even more. 
*Zorak Out*


----------

